# Haunted House List w/ Google Map



## bahwi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey everyone you can add your site to my Haunted House List that's interactive and works with Google Maps. It's free(of course!).

Last year we had 15,000 visitors in October. Hoping to have more this year!

Check it out at http://www.hauntedhousenation.com/


This year you can add more pictures and now can add embedded videos(youtube, etc..)

Check it out, let me know if you have any questions / need any help / have any ideas. I'm always looking to make it cooler and easier to find local haunts for people.

--Joseph


----------

